# My husband died suddenly one week ago



## Linda Doc (Dec 24, 2020)

Funny how the holidays can turn from joy to sadness in such a short time.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 24, 2020)

Linda Doc said:


> Funny how the holidays can turn from joy to sadness in such a short time.


I'm so terribly sorry, Linda!

You said it was sudden; all the harder to bear. I offer my sincere condolences and hope you have someone with you at this time.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2020)

Oh Linda, I'm so sorry... .. this is just awful for you and your family ..


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 24, 2020)

I'm so very sorry @Linda Doc It's hard enough to lose a husband but at this time of year makes it even harder.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## asp3 (Dec 24, 2020)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss.  I hope you have plenty of support going through your grief and dealing with your loss.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 24, 2020)

SO very sorry, Linda!
My heart goes out to you.
I hope that you have whatever support you most need.


----------



## jujube (Dec 24, 2020)

Oh, Linda, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 24, 2020)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Wren (Dec 24, 2020)

So sad for you Linda,


----------



## Autumn (Dec 24, 2020)

I'm so sorry to hear this.  My own husband died last March, so it's been nearly 9 months, but the memories of that time are still so fresh in my mind.  There's nothing that anyone can say that really makes a difference, but know that there are caring people here and that we're here to listen and respond to anything you need to say.  My prayers are with you.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 24, 2020)

I'm very sorry about _your husband, _also,  @Autumn 
This is surely a rough year overall.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 24, 2020)

So sorry, Linda, hope you have family around you, to lean on.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 24, 2020)

Linda Doc said:


> Funny how the holidays can turn from joy to sadness in such a short time.


I'm so sorry.  I know the loss is overwhelming.  If you need to talk about it I'm here.  Start a conversation with me, and I will respond and provide the best support I can.


----------



## Pecos (Dec 24, 2020)

Linda, I am so sorry for your loss. Do you have family there to support you at this time of need?


----------



## Kadee (Dec 24, 2020)

Linda so sorry to hear of the loss of your husband so suddenly.


----------



## Judycat (Dec 24, 2020)

Sudden loss is so hard. So sorry.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 24, 2020)

Oh Linda, I'm so sorry to hear of the sudden loss of your husband. Please accept my deepest condolences, and know you are in our thoughts.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 24, 2020)

Prayers for you Linda at this sad time in your life.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 24, 2020)

Oh, Linda.  I lost my husband suddenly too.  What a shock.  So very sorry.


----------



## Jules (Dec 24, 2020)

My sincere sympathy to you, Linda.  When you‘re ready, we seniors are here for support.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 24, 2020)

@Linda Doc my Mother passed away suddenly a year ago and this is what I read (with many tears) at her Funeral

ALL  IS  WELL
Death is nothing at all,
I have only slipped into the next room
I am I and you are you
Whatever we were to each other, that we are still. Call me by my old familiar name. 
I am waiting for you, for an interval, somewhere very near. Just around the corner.
All is well


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 24, 2020)

Linda...there aren’t any words. My aches for you, and know that you have prayers being said to help you through this


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 24, 2020)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Linda...there aren’t any words. My aches for you, and know that you have prayers being said to help you through this


----------



## StarSong (Dec 24, 2020)

I'm so sorry for your heartbreaking loss.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 24, 2020)

Sudden death of a loved one is always tough
Near Christmas, double tough

Stay with us here in the forum
Lotsa great folks here to get you thru this


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 24, 2020)

So sorry to hear of your loss.  My condolences.


----------



## Linda (Dec 24, 2020)

I'm so sorry to hear this Linda.  Hugs and prayers to you.


----------



## jalou65 (Dec 24, 2020)

I'm very sorry for your loss Linda.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 25, 2020)

Linda, I'm so very sorry for your terrible loss.  Loss of anyone is always so hard, sudden loss is worse, and sudden loss so close to a major holiday is even harder, and when you add in the pandemic and the inability to get together with family and friends to lean on and cry with has got to make it that much harder.  My heart goes out to you.

Please know that we are here to listen and support whenever you need us.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 25, 2020)

Linda Doc said:


> Funny how the holidays can turn from joy to sadness in such a short time.


Sorry to hear of your loss..


----------



## katlupe (Dec 25, 2020)

I am so sorry, Linda.


----------



## twinkles (Dec 25, 2020)

my deepest sympathy  Linda


----------



## Kaila (Dec 25, 2020)

Thinking of you today, @Linda Doc


----------



## MickaC (Dec 25, 2020)

@Linda Doc........I'm sure words can't touch your grief and loss. My prayers and thoughts are with you. Memories will be yours forever. Please stay strong.


----------



## Elsie (Dec 25, 2020)

My God, how painfully heartbreaking it must be to face the death of your loved one and that you'll never be physically with him again.  May memories of your life with him eventually ease your pain.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 25, 2020)

Oh Linda, how completely devastating for you! Sending love and prayers to you.


----------



## Prairie dog (Dec 25, 2020)

So, Sorry for your loss  Linda.Especially  at this time of the year.Will have you in my prayers Remember the good times.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 26, 2020)

How sad, Linda, especially to have a sudden loss at holiday time. Life can really throw us some curve balls. My condolences.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 26, 2020)

So sorry


----------



## Linda Doc (Dec 26, 2020)

Thank you so much, everybody. I really appreciate all your thoughts & words of support.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 26, 2020)

Dear Linda, so sorry.


----------



## RobinWren (Jan 4, 2021)

Linda Doc said:


> Funny how the holidays can turn from joy to sadness in such a short time.


I am so sorry for your loss. Right now you are probably in a fog not knowing which way is up. I lost my husband of 38 years very suddenly two years ago, also one week before christmas.  That first year I thought I was going mad and was always expecting him to walk through the front door, I was lucky enough to find a grief support group.  During these times you might find an online group, it helps to talk with someone who shares the same experience. I walk a lot, it helps. The second year was worse because I was out of the fog and was finally beginning to realize that he was not coming back. I am now starting my third year without my companion and learning to live on my own. Take care on your journey and reach out.


----------



## jamesrush308 (Feb 8, 2021)

I am grieving with you Linda I lost my wife Angela back in May one of the hardest things to go through and I have suffered many losses and horrors of war in the past that feeling ranks up there..


----------



## izzy (Feb 9, 2021)

Linda Doc said:


> Funny how the holidays can turn from joy to sadness in such a short time.


Linda,   just wanted to say I am so sorry to hear your news.


----------



## charry (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Liberty (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Kaila (Feb 9, 2021)

Still thinking of you, @Linda Doc 

And you as well,  @jamesrush308 
I am sorry for your grief, which you shared with us, and which you expressed so well.
Your post here, touches all of us, who do understand.


----------



## Judycat (Feb 9, 2021)

So sorry for the loss of your husband.


----------



## gloria (Feb 12, 2021)

I feel so sad and sorry for you, I'm 2 yrs into being a widow so I feel your aching heart ! 
I sometimes feel like half of me went with him. I found the best thing for myself was to cry each time I felt he tears 
coming, helps to relieve some the grief for a little while.


----------



## molsongolden57 (Feb 24, 2021)

I am very late to this thread, but wanted to offer my condolences. I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 27, 2021)

Hope you are starting to see a brighter future. Things take time and some issues/memories will be there forever. Stay busy clean up the estate and his stuff as soon as possible. Leaving the personal stuff go too long will make it harder to deal with later. Yes somethings you want to set aside get appraised or give to a specific person but get rid of asap.


----------



## smilingmore (Apr 27, 2021)

My husband also died suddenly just 16 days after your loss.  I am beginning a new life.  First time alone but I have a supportive family and hope that you do too.  May God bless you and give you strength.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 27, 2021)

smilingmore said:


> My husband also died suddenly just 16 days after your loss.  I am beginning a new life.  First time alone but I have a supportive family and hope that you do too.  May God bless you and give you strength.


I'm so sorry for your loss. Really and truly, I am.  That must be so difficult.  

Welcome to our group.  We get a little rowdy now and then, but mean well and most here have very good hearts.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 27, 2021)

So sorry Linda, losing the other half of yourself must be so tragic yet widowhood is looked upon as just another part of life, you are expected to get over it and move on with a minimum of fuss.  That wouldn't be me for sure.


----------



## Tish (Apr 27, 2021)

So very sorry for your loss Linda.


----------



## Llynn (Apr 27, 2021)

Sad to read that.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 27, 2021)

So sorry for your loss. It’s a blessing that your family is so supportive. I wish you peace and comfort in rediscovering yourself as a single widowed woman. I’m in awe of you both.
That must be so difficult.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 28, 2021)

Keesha said:


> So sorry for your loss. It’s a blessing that your family is so supportive. I wish you peace and comfort in rediscovering yourself as a single widowed woman. I’m in awe of you both.
> That must be so difficult.


So sorry also.  These things are so hard to bear and grief tends to come in "waves".  May you tread the water with love and grace and emerge strong and resilient.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2021)

Liberty said:


> So sorry also.  These things are so hard to bear and grief tends to come in "waves".  May you tread the water with love and grace and emerge strong and resilient.


Yes grief certainly does come in waves. Thank you. That’s a beautiful message which I will take to heart and heed to.


----------

